# Nutriscan - at home food sensitivity test



## pboyer (Feb 10, 2014)

*Nutriscan success story*

I had this test done on 1/17/14. It showed my very ill Flat Coated Retriever (Inflammatory Bowel Disease for almost 3 years) was sensitive to almost all foods I was feeding. I contacted Dr. Dobbs and she was very quick to respond and provide some feeding suggestions. I firmly believe this test saved my dog's life. The change in him (15 days in a row with no IBD flare up; he was having daily flare ups prior) is amazing. I give this test an enthusiastic thumbs up.


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

So what did you start feeding your guy? I may look into this test because I have a 12 week old puppy with severe diarrhea and the vet thinks it's a food allergy. However the Dog food they said we could buy is $80 a bag! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

minde21 said:


> So what did you start feeding your guy? I may look into this test because I have a 12 week old puppy with severe diarrhea and the vet thinks it's a food allergy. However the Dog food they said we could buy is $80 a bag!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sorry your puppy has had a rough start. I'll assume that your vet has thoroughly checked out the possibility of parasites (especially giardia) with fecal tests. 

I certainly wouldn't start buying $80 bags of dog food for a puppy with undiagnosed diarrhea. Is he on medication now and being fed a bland diet for a few days?

The test may be worth it for you. I haven't done it, but I have a lab with a chicken intolerance that I discovered through trial and error. Bentley doesn't do well with barley, flax seed, etc. If you decide to do the test, in the meantime you may want to be feeding a simple, non-chicken kibble.


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

He was tested for giardia and other parasites and came up healthy. I personally think the Blue Buffalo that I'm feeding him is too rich. But she told me not to change anything. He is on Flagyl right now but I think it's a temporary fix and want to get it figured out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would honestly bet it is the Blue buffalo. Never been a fan of the food. I'd switch to something else


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

I was thinking of trying the pro plan. That seems like a food that is pretty successful. I just don't know whether to cold turkey or switch slowly or to wait to see what the vet says next time we go in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would not switch cold turkey. Definitely do a gradual switch with any kind of diet change. I do like Proplan- I feed it to my boy and he does very well on it. I think it may be worth a try.


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well thank you so much for all of your help and advice! I really appreciate it. This is my first go around with a puppy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

